# I'm so proud of riley and myself!!



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm so proud and very excited over my girl today. For the past few days I've been trying to teach Riley to heel, and have eye contact at the same time. Today was success! I was able to go to the backyard and get her to heel, and have eye contact! She gave me eye contact for more than 10 seconds!! I was so excited. After practicing for a few minutes in the backyard, I went to the front yard and did the same thing. She looked away from me a couple of times, but that was expected. I worked a few minutes of her giving me eye contact, and the result is that she gave me eye contact for again more then 10 seconds in the front yard where there are cats, cars, people walking, etc. She did amazing!! For a 1 year old she did amazing!! I'm again so very proud!!!!! I also forgot to mention she did this off leash in both places!!!!!!!!!!!!:wild::wild::wild::wild::wild::wild::wild::wild::wild::wild:


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

congratulations; mission accomplished


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Thank you!!!:wild:


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

I saw some of your other dog's obedience videos that you posted here so I know that Riley is in good hands. Congrats on your success with heeling! I look forward to hearing more about Riley's feats as she matures!!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

LifeofRiley said:


> I saw some of your other dog's obedience videos that you posted here so I know that Riley is in good hands. Congrats on your success with heeling! I look forward to hearing more about Riley's feats as she matures!!! Keep up the good work!


 
Which video did you see? Thank you so much! I can't wait to get a job and take her to agility, and obedience. She's also showing signs of tracking, so I'm hopfully going to do up to 3 sports, or just 2 sports for each dog!!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:congratulations: good job


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

RileyMae, I think they were videos of your dog Banjo - maybe they were just stories- I don't remember exactly. Either way, they gave me the impression that you were very engaged with your dogs and that you find ways of bringing out the best of them based on their strengths - be it obedience, tracking or other : ) Kudos to you!


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

LifeofRiley said:


> RileyMae, I think they were videos of your dog Banjo - maybe they were just stories- I don't remember exactly. Either way, they gave me the impression that you were very engaged with your dogs and that you find ways of bringing out the best of them based on their strengths - be it obedience, tracking or other : ) Kudos to you!


 

I have posted both I believe! They're my life, my world, my everything, my heart, my loves, and my bestfriends! I don't know what I'd do without them. They're both helping me with my weightloss journey in ways others can't help. Thank you! Ha! I love my dogs' so much!!:wub:


----------

